# Bank/Wade Fishing ideas needed for Jax Area



## JustinF (Oct 31, 2003)

I love to surf fish!!! That said, I also love to wade/bank/boat fish inshore as well. I haven't a boat and the surf has been fickle lately so that leaves me w/ the bank/wade fishing.

Great, I just need some ideas on where to go around here. I have fished around jax beach in some tidal creeks and gotten some flounder but the spots are limited in size and usually when you get one or two fish the spot is over.

I need ideas!!! Be as specific or vague as you like, just help!

Justin


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, this is sort of vague but at least an idea...

How about renting a kayak or canoe? I now own and fish out of a solo canoe most of the time in protected waters during the windy winter months (in the lagoon on the east coast). However I used to just rent a sit-on-top kayak or canoe for a day of exploration/fishing. It will get you out to where the fish are and the cost is usually minimal. Jacksonville has quite a few rental places and most will deliver and pick-up at your convenience.


----------



## JustinF (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks! I just might do that. How did you carry your gear?


Justin


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

With a canoe, it can be as simple as throwing the gear in there. A sit-on-top kayak can be a bit more challenging but most have bungee cord systems that you can secure your rod too. Most also have a couple of hatches where you can put all your gear actually inside the kayak but it depends on the model... I would just go with a canoe if it's not too windy. Kayaks are better when it's really windy, but then again I usually wouldn't fish when it gets too windy for a canoe on the water anyway.

That said, I would just use whatever will get you out there (canoe/kayak, makes little difference) away from the crowds and just explore a new area. Most of the time, I get out of my canoe to actually fish (stalking reds on the flats) or land the canoe on an island and fish from the land. My next purchase is a kayak - simply because I would like to take it out through the surf off the beach (something that's not too smart to do with a canoe). 

I'm so happy with my little solo canoe (a 14' Mohawk Solo that I bought almost new for $350) that I've turned down trips on $40,000 flats boats to take it out instead.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

JustinF If you what to know about some places to paddle around Florida check this site out . Put in point's , fee's , parking etc.

http://www.kayakguide.com/kaykRout.htm


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Just added that website to my own favorites list Kozlow.... I sometimes wonder how it is that you find all these great sites that I miss completely.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lot of good trip info there and sure helps if your not up to speed on the areas . Plan on getting out in a yak very soon . I want to get out beyound the breakers and hook up with something of size and go for a little ride .  I hope the ocean flattens out for the weekend . I plan on giving it a try then . Gonna have to sharpen up the gaff and keep the camera dry .

Hopefully I can get lucky .


----------

